# guy with the dog



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

A commission piece
used h pencil, hb and 2b 3and 5 mm mechanical pencils, 
8b kooh i noor pencil and 9b graphite stick
took me about 16-17 hrs and its on heavy weight rough finished paper size A4


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

This is beautiful - great detail on A4. I can learn from this great picture


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

I have been viewing this again, truly fantastic! Can you tell me exactly what paper you were using?


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm glad that you like the drawing,,the paper i have used its an ordinary heavy weight rough finshed,,daley rowney


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info - I would like to try out that paper. Keep up the great work. Very inspirational.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

*Tortillon?*

Hi again Stanya! I have just been looking at this great picture again, also your fabulous German Shepherd. I want to ask you if you ever use a paper tortillon to blend lines when creating a continuous area of tone - say on the guy's sunglasses in this picture?


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ernest,,,im not using tortilion,,never did actually,,will give it a go as i'v seen many great artist using it and talkin about it as a great tool. what i did on thsi piece is only puting layer on layer using mechanical pencil and an ordinary small painting brush. on darker area i'v used also a range of b+ pencils and graphite sticks. Hope it helped,,i will post a few more dog pics soon


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info. You mention a small paintbrush. Not sure what you would be doing with this - Using it 'dry' maybe blending graphite powder on the drawing? Or just blending the pencil strokes? Sorry for the '20 questions'!


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes using it dry to blend the graphite,,as i'm doin lots of strokes next to each other,, after finishing one layer with strokes then i use the brush to blend it all,,than using putty eraser to create highlights and also 2b pencil to create dept,,then the brush again,,,then another layer of strokes,,brush,,highlights and dark lines,,and on and on this way until it comes out with a nice dept but also with highlights where its needed


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Great info Stanya - thanks very much. An additional query if you don't mind. I find I have a problem with the dreaded graphite 'shine' on my portraits. Do you find layering gets round this problem. Or do you end up with the shine anyway and not worry about it - As that's the nature of Graphite.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

That also depend on what paper u using,,this portrait the guy with the dog as on rough finished paper so there i never had any sign of shine,,the other dog (lab) is on smooth finish snow white bristol board there i did noticed the shine on some point but as i was using the brush, it did helped to prevent against it


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks very much for your latest tip - I will have a play around with these techniques.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

no problem,,give it a go and if it helped than let me know,,will be happy that made ur skill better with an advice


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm blown away,what a fantastic picture. This is an unsolicited question/statement but I'm sure you put alot of yourself into creating this. Why the name "guy with the dog"...


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

there isnt any specific name for the pic,,the guy is my friend and this piece is basicly a commission for him. did put in this drawing all what i do in other drawings as well. Thank you for the comment,,im very glad that you like it


----------



## SamBurnsTattoo (Mar 2, 2013)

That is stunning!


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

thank you guys


----------

